
GDPR: Privacy and data protection in mobile applications - _o_
https://www.enisa.europa.eu/publications/privacy-and-data-protection-in-mobile-applications
======
_o_
"Moreover, the document focuses on the concept of privacy by design and tries
to make it more clear, especially for mobile app developers. Approaches to
privacy and data protection by design and by default are presented that help
translate the legal requirements into more tangible engineering goals that
developers are more comfortable with. In particular, the concepts of data
protection goals and privacy design strategies are discussed in general terms,
while providing concrete examples from the mobile app development
perspective."

This is the part that was missing on the web, mobile applications are
breaching users privacy to the extent unavailable to web pages. Typical
android application has less code than the frameworks for tracking and
advertising that are used in it. Not to mention google play and google
services. This documents sheds some light from mobile application development
perspective and provides some guidelines.

Actually I think the greatest and most meaningful battle in context of GDPR
will be on field of mobile applications.

